

Critics Call Delaware a Tax Haven  - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/30/business/30delaware.html?hpw

======
nazgulnarsil
expect the clamp down on so called tax havens to get worse as politicians get
more desperate to credibly promise people free money.

